# Latest Riptropin GH Serum Results



## Spongy (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got my labs back.  Injected 10IU IM then waited 2 hours 50 min for bloods.  In that time I had a ton of carbs.  Scored 30.7, so rips are still looking good!  True this is not that higher number we've seen before, but my rips took almost 3 weeks to get here because of a shipping error so there is the possibility that they degraded in transit due to the long period of time.  30.7 is still 100% on par with what we've seen US Pharma scoring at.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice, thanks for sharing Spongy!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

nice work sir.


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2012)

I love the Rips!


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 28, 2012)

My bloodwork on rips 2 hours after injection 4iu was 12.5.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 28, 2012)

Great news. Thanks for sharing and doing the test Sponge!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm beginning to think that testing soon after shooting is going to yield higher results.  I will test 2 hours after the next time I test, which will probably be late september/early october.  I'm just pleased I can still get Pharm quality (at least dosed right) hgh!

I do wonder if the heat and the shipping mishap may have effected it some though.



dsa8864667 said:


> My bloodwork on rips 2 hours after injection 4iu was 12.5.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice spongy!!! I bet it did brother


----------



## grind4it (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for investing in blood work. It's great to see Rips are still throwing good numbers.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 29, 2012)

as a rule of thumb, it's wise to test every batch that you order.  So I have 4 kits from this batch, but I will retest when I get more kits just to make sure the quality stays the same.



grind4it said:


> Thanks for investing in blood work. It's great to see Rips are still throwing good numbers.


----------



## curls (Aug 29, 2012)

Spongy you said this is not as high as we have seen before.  Are you talking about your numbers from past test or other people testing rips?  I Lived in  STL (Saint Charles for 8 years) go Cardinals!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 29, 2012)

curls said:


> Spongy you said this is not as high as we have seen before.  Are you talking about your numbers from past test or other people testing rips?  I Lived in  STL (Saint Charles for 8 years) go Cardinals!



I'm talking about both.  I'm pretty sure the issue is that I waited longer to get the bloods done than I should have.  I couldn't remember if I should go in after 2 or 3 hours so I went right around 3.  Should have been right around 2 to remain consistent with my other tests.  Once again, shipping in the summer heat may have effected them as well.

Still great results though!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 29, 2012)

30.7still great numbers, thnx Sponge


----------



## beasto (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks sponge your the man!!!!! Good news to know!!


----------



## Trust (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks man!!


----------

